# Advice on traveling abroad with young Family. Where is best



## jay7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Myself, my wife and our 4 young children would love to go abroad this year in the Motorhome. We have spent the last 2 summers and spring in the UK for it only to rain majority of the time. So we all have passports and want to go somewhere where the weather would be better. Could you recommend a campsite that is good for Kids. We want them to experience the local culture as well. Again this is our first time so any info would be more than welcom. Hope we are not asking too much


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

South Eastern French Med

http://www.lesnaiades.co.uk/

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I would recommed Salou, Costa Dorada just south of Barcelona.....
It's a wonderful resort with plenty to do, great beech and wide safe promenade. Also just up the road is Portaventura.. Part of Universal studios.. A lot better value I think than Eurodisney..

But there are many nice places in France, Loire valley etc..

It may depend on their ages and how much they like to sit in the van while travelling.. I have a 4 and 2 year old grandkids. We take 3 days down to Costa Brava. In fact off there next week...  They enjoy it..

A real bonus is seeing them mix with "foreign" kids on the campsite and picking up some of the language..


----------



## jay7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks For that Tonka, we have 4 children, eldest is 10 youngest is 2. Would love them to mix and experience their culture. Do you mind me askng which way you go/


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Jay7.. 

My prefered route is. 
Calais - Rouen - Evereaux - Chartres - Orleans - A20 to Toulouse - Narbonne - Perpignan and then over border into spain.. Happy to pass on any info but cant send you a private message as you have not subscribed (yet)..
It will be the best £10 spent, lots of help, info and advise on here.. 

One factor to watch is time of year, like the UK France and Spain get busy in school hols..


----------



## jay7 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Once again will look to sign up.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MHF,
I note the number and ages of your children and think that it will be great to take them on a motorhoming holiday. I would, however question the wisdom of taking them on a very long drive down to the south of France or into Spain on the very first foreign trip.

If you are taking this holiday in the summer, why not choose somewhere about half-way down into France on the west coast to ensure good weather? Several days of non-stop driving might not make them fans of foreign MH holidays. We drove to Northern Spain last year in a couple of days, but there were just two of us and we started very early and made do with short stops on the way. I don't know how long you intend to spend on this holiday, but South of France or Spain would require at least three to four weeks.

France is a grea 'starter' destination for Motorhoming, and there is so much culture and fun for children.

http://www.france4families.com/

You will have a great time if you take it nice and easy and try not to do too much.
Look at the France Touring section for lots of ideas.

Ca


----------

